# BB Fall Classic- That's a wrap! Video is up!



## bayoubetty

Its that time again my GON brothers and sisters!!

The Bayou Betty Fall Classic is coming to Lake Oconee and Sugar Creek Marina Saturday October 27, 2012!!
Blast-off at Safelite- Weigh-In at 3PM

This tourney will be all about the Bass and Catfish of Lake Oconee!!
Traditional Bass tournament AND traditional Catfish tournamnet. RipRap will provide the certified scales for the Bass and Sultan of Slime will provide the certified scales for the kitties ( bass - best five fish, cats - best two fish)

Bass can only be caught using artificial bait.

The tournament is free to fish (minus your $3 boat ramp fee you pay Sugar Creek) and open to ALL GON members.

You or your partner must be a GON forum member.

We have some wonderful sponsors and some super cool prizes!!

Specialty Engraving doing all our fabulous trophies once again!! You got to win you one of these! 
Boca Bearing Company again sponsoring us with some sweet swag!
The Rock N Reel Workshop is giving away custom reels, 5500 Ambassadeurs, to Biggest Bass and Biggest Catfish..... R N R W is also going to be super tuning some reels for some Bass and Cat winners and upgrading their bearings to Boca Bearings!  Look out for Nic's cool stickers and tshirts he'll have on hand to give away to a couple of winners!
Wackem Crazy Baits will be stuffing those winners bags with some of the best baits on the market!
JJ's Magic is going to make some winners smell real good!
Cast Away Bait & Tackle Bass Pack with all kinds of goodies for the green fish
Home Brewed Tackle.com is giving away two $50 gift certificates and two $25 gift certificates!!
Hammond's Fishing Center is sponsoring the BB Tourney again for the third time - Jason and I are still coming up with the cool goodies from the home of the fishbone!
BBG Marine Electronics is giving away a Navionics HotMaps Premium South card to one on the bass winning team!! 
St. Croix "the best rods on earth" is giving away a baitcaster to one on the winning bass team!!
Dragin Bait Company is stuffing the top ten bass bags with some custom plastics
Tattoos by Andy Cagle is giving away a $100 gift certificate for some new ink to the catfish winning team! How krazy cool is that?! 
Enviro-Lite is giving away 5/hours of free electrical work to the first place Cat Team.  You can wire that cat catching machine with all the latest or finally get those security lights installed at the house! 
Catfish Shorty's Affordable Plumbing is giving away $100 gift certificate to the first place Cat Team!!
Anglers Warehouse is giving away discount cards for the Top 3 bass teams that will be good on all purchases from Oct. 27- Dec. 1st!  They are also giving away ten gift cards,  $10-$20 - Hello,Anglerswarehouse.com!!!
Fishhound.com is sending us some sweet, sweet swag!! If you haven't been to their site, check them out!!! 
Sugar Creek Marina & Tackle is giving our winning cat team a $100 gift cerificate to their store and a $50 gift certificate to our winning bass team!! Thanks, William!
Trokar is giving a pro hook kit to the winner!
Big C Baits is making some custom cracks for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place.
The Dug Out Bait & Tackle is giving away 4 combo rod & reels and other goodies!!

Raffle Prizes include
Anglers Choice Replicas is giving a gift certificate for 1/2 Half OFF a bass or panfish replica mount!!
Lanier Fishing with Bill Vanderford Guide Trip Give-away
Oostanaula River Guide Service Guide Trip Give-away winner gets a choice of spotted bass on the Oostanaula River OR catfish on the Coosa River!
National Guard FLW fishing ball cap autographed by ALL the Top Ten from this years cup! Plus a Abu Garcia Tackle Bag stuffed with all sorts of goodies

We've got something VERY COOL going on on the the Catfish Tournament side too!  GON's very own, _Sultan of Slime _& GON's youngest guide ever, _Chad Smith _will have a fish-off on Oconee!  Yes, you heard that right!  SOS and I came up with this idea while fishing the OWL a few months ago.. The winner will be named BB's Baddest Catter on the Planet (well at least on Lake Oconee) and the loser gives away a free guide trip to the winning tournament catfish team!  How cool!!! Lets get ready to rumble!  Get those litterboxes cleaned, the big cats are coming home in this one! And October makes for some AWESOME monster catfishing on Oconee!!

Please post here if you will be fishing the tournament, bass or cats and who your partner is.  Let the excitement begin!
Deadline for registration Oct. 1st. 

Please check the thread periodically for updates.

Tournament Tshirts - we are taking orders now! Please PM me with your size and style or post here.
If you are unable to attend and want to purchase one, you can use paypal and pick your tshirt up after the event at Sugar Creek Marina or Hammonds Fishing Center.


T-shirts are $10
Long Sleeve $15 
Sweatshirts $20
Hooded Sweatshirts $30
(If you need 2XL its an additional $2.50, 3XL $5.00, 4XL $7.00 (on all items)) 

The shirts are Gildan DryBlend and they feel great!! They also have moisture wicking properties in them that keep you dry.

Get you one of these good luck fishing shirts!!! 

If a few can volunteer to help out at check-in or weigh-in please let me know.


----------



## bayoubetty

A little something to get you excited for fall!  Yeah, the beginning is a little funny LOL-- I've got so many more fish to add now


----------



## bayoubetty

#1, Bass, Larry Foster & Bayou Betty

Just like that, y'all.  Catfisherman do the same #1, Cat, ____& ____


----------



## lifterpuller

#2 bass, lifterpuller and kbad


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

#3 bass, alone


----------



## larry foster

There is a screen printing company close to my house  Black Ink. he has been there a long time. He may be worth a call.


----------



## bayoubetty

larry foster said:


> There is a screen printing company close to my house  Black Ink. he has been there a long time. He may be worth a call.


Thanks, partner!


----------



## steve lee

*larry who??*



bayoubetty said:


> #1, Bass, Larry Foster & Bayou Betty
> 
> Just like that, y'all.  Catfisherman do the same #1, Cat, ____& ____



i thought you retired from fishing,you think you can find your way to the ramp?


----------



## littlejon

# 4 bass,,, littlejon, alone


----------



## chad smith

#1 catfish- chad smith


----------



## matto113

If any of these alone bass fellas need someone to fill a seat and split gas I may just be your man....


----------



## bayoubetty

I'll be uploading some pictures from our sponsors along the way.. lets start with these two


----------



## bennabors2007

I would love to fish it. I have never fished a tournament and never had a super fast boat to fish most tournaments. I will be alone in my 17ft center console if anyone wants to bass fish with me. Let me know I think it will be a blast.


----------



## bayoubetty

bennabors2007 said:


> I would love to fish it. I have never fished a tournament and never had a super fast boat to fish most tournaments. I will be alone in my 17ft center console if anyone wants to bass fish with me. Let me know I think it will be a blast.


would love your first tournament to be with us!  Thats what this is all about ! I'm sure you will get a message from someone soon wanting to go!


----------



## krazywayne

We've got something VERY COOL going on on the the Catfish Tournament side too! GON's very own, Sultan of Slime & GON's youngest guide ever, Chad Smith will have a fish-off on Oconee! Yes, you heard that right! SOS and I came up with this idea while fishing the OWL a few months ago.. The winner will be named BB's Baddest Catter on the Planet (well at least on Lake Oconee) and the loser gives away a free guide trip to the winning tournament catfish team! How cool!!! Lets get ready to rumble! Get those litterboxes cleaned, the big cats are coming home in this one! And October makes for some AWESOME monster catfishing on Oconee!!


I think they should give the guided trip to the smallest weigh in of the tournament, That team may need to learn a few things from these CATMASTERS!


----------



## krazywayne

I would be willing to donate to the winner of the catfish tourney a $100 gift certificate to get a tattoo from me!


----------



## bayoubetty

Awesome!!!! PM me the details, Andy!! You rock!


----------



## bennabors2007

#6 Matto113 and myself are in for the bass tournament!


----------



## Casey81

#5 Bass Casey81 & Kram52(my old man)


----------



## bayoubetty

bennabors2007 said:


> #6 Matto113 and myself are in for the bass tournament!



 glad that worked!


----------



## larry foster

Hey Steve - I'm fishing the senior tour. I need a little help to get in and out of the boat. You know another year tacked on next weekend. LOL!!


----------



## ngoodson

Old Dead River and I are gonna give it a go.


----------



## bayoubetty

ngoodson said:


> Old Dead River and I are gonna give it a go.


Y'all are #7


----------



## catfish shorty

#2 catfish me and my son


----------



## fburris

krazywayne said:


> I would be willing to donate to the winner of the catfish tourney a $100 gift certificate to get a tattoo from me!



Hey, cool prize...Maybe The bass guys need it more than the cat guys.


----------



## bayoubetty

fburris said:


> Hey, cool prize...Maybe The bass guys need it more than the cat guys.


"Who gets what" is decided by the sponsors.  
I have got my ears out for anyone with catfish tackle, gift cards, etc.. for our catters! 
Thanks again, KW for an awesome prize!


----------



## ja88red

Anyone have a backseat for bass my partner bailed on me...


----------



## bayoubetty

*prize pics*

a couple more


----------



## bayoubetty

ja88red said:


> Anyone have a backseat for bass my partner bailed on me...



Hey! Ja88red came in 7th on the last tourney.. Not too shabby!  (beat me and my partner) J, I'm sure you'll get to keep someone's seat warm!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

We all know that Smith and I can catch catfish so I would like to put this one up to a vote. I have seen where LJ and friends like to go fishing with barbie poles. So how about Chad and I fish only with kiddie poles, Zebco 33's or ultra lights and see who can bring the biggest fish to the weigh in?


----------



## bayoubetty

Sultan of Slime said:


> We all know that Smith and I can catch catfish so I would like to put this one up to a vote. I have seen where LJ and friends like to go fishing with barbie poles. So how about Chad and I fish only with kiddie poles, Zebco 33's or ultra lights and see who can bring the biggest fish to the weigh in?



That sounds freakin' awesome!!  
What do y'all think??

But then again.. how many MONSTERS could we see from you guys if you are geared up?!!?


----------



## ja88red

bayoubetty said:


> Hey! Ja88red came in 7th on the last tourney.. Not too shabby!  (beat me and my partner) J, I'm sure you'll get to keep someone's seat warm!



I sure hope so


----------



## SkeeterZX225

Me and UXO Bass #8


----------



## catfish shorty

I am a owner of a plumbing company i will donate $100.00 gift card  for a catfish prize


----------



## fd1228

Count me in for catfish.


----------



## ja88red

still no love for me yet I am 100% in for bass already took that day off from work so who needs me as a partner...


----------



## bayoubetty

*thanks!*

Just got this in... Thanks, Home Brew Tackle!

fd1228- You and your partner are in boat #3 for catfish

Catfish shorty- pm sent

Ja88red- there is always your little boat in the Sugar Creek area if noone gets back with you..which I AM SURE someone will!


----------



## bayoubetty

*can you smell that?*

This is what "winning" smells like!  ..And if you've ever fished with me, I always say, it smells like the Olive Garden


----------



## jighead1

Great job BB, when will you do another one on Lanier?


----------



## 06 SB

Count me in for bass.  I will have my son riding shotgun in the back.

06


----------



## bassmaster69247

#9, bass, Bassmaster69247and trent.


----------



## bayoubetty

06 SB said:


> Count me in for bass.  I will have my son riding shotgun in the back.
> 
> 06



you guys are #10 for bass


----------



## bayoubetty

jighead1 said:


> Great job BB, when will you do another one on Lanier?


Jighead1- We'll put it to a vote again.. next year


----------



## jighead1

Thanks BB love to read your post, also great job at FLW


----------



## ja88red

still looking for a bass partner...


----------



## bayoubetty

jighead1 said:


> Thanks BB love to read your post, also great job at FLW


*Thank you so much!*  You should like my facebook page if you want to see more of my adventures on the water


----------



## Eugene Stinson

Finally a date I can make.  Put me down for bass #11 alone so far.


----------



## bayoubetty

Awesome!  Looking good!


----------



## ja88red

Eugene Stinson said:


> Finally a date I can make.  Put me down for bass #11 alone so far.



you need a partner?


----------



## Eugene Stinson

ja88red said:


> you need a partner?



my normal pardner is sick right now. He should be able to fish by then. If not my son want to go if he is not on call that week.


----------



## 06 SB

BB,

I was looking at GON's Cast for Cash schedule and it is showing they have an event at Sugar Creek on the 10/27 too.  Is that us or is it a conflict?  The event is listed as "Metro Atl. Hawg Hunters Open"

06


----------



## bayoubetty

I'll give William a call at SC.  We have been in SCreek's schedule for several months now. I have seen a couple of tournaments over lap there.. but hopefully we all get to our spots before these HAWG hunters and perhaps theirs is an evening tourney-   I'll let you know what he says but I'm not worried.


----------



## roper500

Hey BB my uncle saw you at the FLW and called me about this free tourney so count us in for bass    thanks


----------



## roper500

Also Highway Man and a partner will be there he is my dad


----------



## bayoubetty

roper500 said:


> Hey BB my uncle saw you at the FLW and called me about this free tourney so count us in for bass    thanks



#12, Bass, roper500 & Uncle

We had a nice little chat  I'm glad y'all are going to make it


----------



## bayoubetty

roper500 said:


> Also Highway Man and a partner will be there he is my dad



#13, Bass, Highway Man & partner

gotcha!

Roper, Didn't you come to our tourney weigh in at Black Shoals back in Feb?


----------



## roper500

please let me Know about the shirts when you can I would like two shirts xl in size


----------



## roper500

yes mam! was sad to miss the one at Lanier but can't wait for this one


----------



## bayoubetty

*nice one!*

Loving the new logo, Nic!  It's going to look great on my wackem jersey too, my friend!


----------



## bayoubetty

Talked to William today at Sugar Creek and there is another small tournament happening on that day.  We have the use of the pavillion and what not so I'm happy.  They are also sponsoring our tourney too!  Cat fisherman, I got you a $100 gift certificate to Sugar Creek Marina Tackle!! Bass fisherman, a $50 gift certificate to Sugar Creek Marina Tackle!!  This is turning out to be our largest sponsored tournament!  Heck yes!


----------



## riprap

What's the check in process going to be like? I will put in over at the marina due to my scales and table in the truck, but some anglers may want ot put in at the public ramp across the way and idle over.


----------



## bayoubetty

riprap said:


> What's the check in process going to be like? I will put in over at the marina due to my scales and table in the truck, but some anglers may want ot put in at the public ramp across the way and idle over.



Everyone will turn in their signed waivers and have their live wells checked.  They can put in wherever they want but need to be checked in at Sugar Creek. By live well checked I mean that it is empty!!   I'll have someone walk around, boat hop and do that.


----------



## 06 SB

Thanks for checking.  I'll probably be camping at Old Salem and can be at Sugar Creek early if you need help with anything.

06


----------



## bayoubetty

06 SB said:


> Thanks for checking.  I'll probably be camping at Old Salem and can be at Sugar Creek early if you need help with anything.
> 
> 06


That would be great SB. FALL Camping sounds fantastic


----------



## bayoubetty

I found a new tshirt printing place   Thanks, Larry for taking me by the new print shop.  I'll put up prices later tonight but I just wanted to let you know in addition to the tshirt, you'll have the option of ordering long sleeve tshirts and sweatshirts too!


----------



## SkeeterZX225

Are there going to be raffle tickets to buy for the raffle prizes...or just name drawn form the participants?


----------



## larry foster

Not a problem -- We had a productive day!


----------



## bayoubetty

SkeeterZX225 said:


> Are there going to be raffle tickets to buy for the raffle prizes...or just name drawn form the participants?


Anyone can purchase them at weigh in.. as long as they are our Gon friends and family that are there for the BB event.


----------



## bayoubetty

*Tournament T-shirts*

T-shirts are $10
Long Sleeve $15 
Sweatshirts $20
Hooded Sweatshirts $30
(If you need 2XL its an additional $2.50, 3XL $5.00 more) 

Colors will be a fall brown or dark heather with a cool green ink.  The shirts are Gildan DryBlend and they feel great!!  They also have moisture wicking properties in them that keep you dry.  

Blink, the baddest graphic designer on the forum  is working his magic once again so when he gets all the sponsors and layout done we'll get the picture up.

The shirts will be for advance purchase only.  
I tried the honor system before...  
So I will ask that everyone use paypal (you pay the service fee) or you can mail a check or money order.
I just don't have time to chase money down y'all on the shirts that don't get picked up. This last time, I nearly pulled my hair out.  
Several folks have bought shirts in the past that were not going to make the tournament.  I have no problem at all shipping a shirt to you or dropping them off at Sugar Creek or Hammonds for you to pickup.  Thanks ya'll and sorry to inconvenience .. but you've got a month to get r done! PM me with your order.


----------



## ja88red

Anyone need a partner? PM me


----------



## Eugene Stinson

Hey  ja88red. My pard just let me know he can't go that day. So the back seat is yours if you like.


----------



## Eugene Stinson

BB would you like me to bring my scales ,basket etc. , for a back up? I have everything needed to weigh in a tourney.

I want a long sleeve shirt in Lg. What email for paypal?


----------



## ja88red

Eugene Stinson said:


> Hey  ja88red. My pard just let me know he can't go that day. So the back seat is yours if you like.



I will gladly take the backseat cant wait


----------



## bayoubetty

Great news for you Ja88red!  ES pm coming your way


----------



## ja88red

any camping for this one since I am 2 1/2 hours away im coming down the night before?


----------



## bayoubetty

Yes, lifter wants to.  Hook up with him


----------



## lifterpuller

ja88red said:


> I will gladly take the backseat cant wait



this makes me happy! but you better not beat me out for smallest fish that trophy is mine!! haha


----------



## Casey81

lifterpuller said:


> this makes me happy! but you better not beat me out for smallest fish that trophy is mine!! haha



Hey I am going to take that crown from you! I am king of the dinks.


----------



## ja88red

lol i cant wait


----------



## chad smith

06 SB said:


> Thanks for checking.  I'll probably be camping at Old Salem and can be at Sugar Creek early if you need help with anything.
> 
> 06



Unless GP have changed the camping rules, you will not be able to camp that weekend! All the campgrounds owned by Ga power will be closing this coming labor day! that is how they do every year
the best camping is in the fall in my opinion


----------



## ja88red

chad smith said:


> Unless GP have changed the camping rules, you will not be able to camp that weekend! All the campgrounds owned by Ga power will be closing this coming labor day! that is how they do every year
> the best camping is in the fall in my opinion



well thats not good


----------



## bayoubetty

Sugar Creek has some cabins I think.  Jarred, you may want to give them a call. 

#14, Bass, Rick Burns & David Pinner


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

Oconee is fishing good right now. It's only gonna get better in October. Caught a good limit sight fishing shallow cruisers last weekend


----------



## ja88red

I might try to grab a hotel room for the night if we cant find camping around the area madison ga has some decent prices


----------



## porkbelly

ja88red said:


> I might try to grab a hotel room for the night if we cant find camping around the area madison ga has some decent prices[/QUOTE.
> 
> Yep they have cheap prices. You just gave me a great idea. I'm going to be moving to Oconee soon as thats where I work and with the economy the way it is and me being single I can rent out extra rooms for the fishermen wanting to come fishing Oconee. Would let them free but I don't get to work much any more. Last year I only made a third of my yearly average. Sorry not trying to steal the thread. Just an old guy thinking.


----------



## bayoubetty

Rusty Shakleford said:


> Oconee is fishing good right now. It's only gonna get better in October. Caught a good limit sight fishing shallow cruisers last weekend



There are a couple places fishing good right now but yeah its going to great in late Oct out there!

Porkbelly, That is a nice offer for someone on a budget and just needing a place to lay there head for the night.  Would your rooms be furnished?


----------



## bayoubetty

Thanks guys a lot of tshirt and sweatshirt pre orders- keep them coming if you want one!  Hopefully Blink will get the pic up in the coming week


----------



## larry foster

1 large t shirt short sleeve
1 xxl long sleeve t shirt
1 large long sleeve


----------



## bayoubetty

Got you and Bill  I appreciate it.  Y'all just pm me or put a post,  your style and size.  Im getting very excited!!!


----------



## gahunter48

Bb me(lee adams) and my dad ( John adams) will be fishing bass!


----------



## porkbelly

bayoubetty said:


> There are a couple places fishing good right now but yeah its going to great in late Oct out there!
> 
> Porkbelly, That is a nice offer for someone on a budget and just needing a place to lay there head for the night.  Would your rooms be furnished?



Not sure. Lost most to ex. Wanted my boat, truck and fishing poles but you know how that went. Still looking for the place. Was a day late on one near Sugar creek marina. If it happens I would furnish it but not fancy.


----------



## bayoubetty

gahunter48 said:


> Bb me(lee adams) and my dad ( John adams) will be fishing bass!


cool, y'all are boat #15


----------



## bayoubetty

where are all my cat catchers???? C'mon my whisker warriors!


----------



## bayoubetty

just added Trokar to the sponsor list


----------



## 06 SB

What is the cut off date for ordering shirts?  I'm waiting for the graphics post before I order.

06


----------



## bayoubetty

I am too  Blink.. can you hear me?  I will see if he will start that thread this week. Folks will have until the first week of October to order.  I've decided if you are fishing the tournament you can just pay and pick up your shirts at check in ..


----------



## bassmaster69247

I would like to get a xl short sleeve and xl long sleeve. I do believe i am boat #10.


----------



## bayoubetty

Gotcha down, Bassmaster69247


----------



## Lonestar

Put me down for a Dark Heather XXL sweatshirt. (I had a crush on Heather in the 7th grade)


----------



## bayoubetty

Lonestar said:


> Put me down for a Dark Heather XXL sweatshirt. (I had a crush on Heather in the 7th grade)



That is funny! Really, what was her last name??- lol! Guess what I put on today? The new prop, my fish friend! Stopped by Dekalb Marine and bought one.  rock it, Thurs.


----------



## bayoubetty

Oh yeah, I have a crank bait sponsor joining the prize patrol..details coming..


----------



## catfish shorty

Put me down for 2 4x tee shirt thank you


----------



## blink

Hey yall,
I want to fish the tournament. Does anyone have a backseat?
Thanks!


----------



## Lonestar

bayoubetty said:


> That is funny! Really, what was her last name??- lol! Guess what I put on today? The new prop, my fish friend! Stopped by Dekalb Marine and bought one.  rock it, Thurs.



Can't wait!


----------



## bayoubetty

Big C Baits has joined our fine list of sponsors with some custom cranks for 1st , 2nd & 3rd.


----------



## bayoubetty

Big C Baits has joined our fine list of sponsors with some custom cranks for 1st , 2nd & 3rd.  

BLINK! We will find you a partner!!


----------



## Gunny146

Looks like I can make it, Blink I've got a seat if you don't mind riding in a F/S. Fishing for the basses


----------



## bayoubetty

Bass, Gunny146 & Blink #16


----------



## blink

Gunny146 said:


> Looks like I can make it, Blink I've got a seat if you don't mind riding in a F/S. Fishing for the basses



Sweet! Thanks man i cant wait!
This may be a dumb question, but what's a F/S?


----------



## bassmaster69247

Im guessing a fish and ski boat.


----------



## aragorn1

Fish and Ski


----------



## bayoubetty

Does it have a trolling motor?


----------



## blink

bassmaster69247 said:


> Im guessing a fish and ski boat.



As long as she floats!


----------



## pbmang

Hey guys, unfortunately my wife and I aren't going to make the tournament, we will be in Jacksonville :-(

But, we did want to offer everyone a discount from now until the tournament (and maybe a little after) on our site (www.HomeBrewedTackle.com).  It is good for 10% off by using the coupon code "BB" when you check out.  

We also wanted to thank bayoubetty again for letting us be a sponsor of this tournament!  I just wish we could be there to fish as well.


----------



## bayoubetty

^^^^^ that is awesome!!!!^^^^^^


----------



## turkeys101

does your limit have to be released and alive ?


----------



## bayoubetty

Yes, alive at weigh in or you'll get a 4 ounce deduction per dead fish.  After that, its up to you want to keep your fish to eat. I personally dont have a problem with that...but others may.  I understand folks have to eat   You need to have a functioning live well or something suitable to keep them alive for weigh in though.


----------



## SkeeterZX225

Another rules question....Oconee has a slot limit for bass ....11-14 inches....are we weighing in any legal bass or just 14+ inches? Wondering because of the post taking about "littlest fish " award. If there is such an award...why not have 5 bass 14 + limit and allow one under 11 if we want to try for the little fish prize..just a thought


----------



## 06 SB

BB, I know you love all these questions...

What about nets for landing fish?  Are we allowed to use them or are they prohibited?

06


----------



## Gunny146

blink said:


> Sweet! Thanks man i cant wait!
> This may be a dumb question, but what's a F/S?



Fish and Ski, look forward to it.


----------



## bayoubetty

Nets are allowed and mini u-rigs.  Angler can only have one rod in use at a time.  No trolling baits and no live bait in the bass boats.


----------



## Eugene Stinson

well if I can keep them then keep them I shall!


----------



## ja88red

Eugene Stinson said:


> well if I can keep them then keep them I shall!



maybe we can get our limit and take home some nice prices


----------



## massafibassa

Me and my partner would like to join the fun. Bass !


----------



## bayoubetty

massafibassa said:


> Me and my partner would like to join the fun. Bass !



Cool, y'all are boat #17


----------



## catfish shorty

How many do you have in the catfish side


----------



## bayoubetty

Only 2 or 3 boats.  Need some help wrangling the catters!  Its free snd if you win, its several hundred dollars worth of prizes.. doesnt get simpler than that.  I really want to see at least 6 boats on the catfish tourney side.


----------



## flip0302

bayoubetty said:


> Only 2 or 3 boats.  Need some help wrangling the catters!  Its free snd if you win, its several hundred dollars worth of prizes.. doesnt get simpler than that.  I really want to see at least 6 boats on the catfish tourney side.



So, if I fish for Kitty fish and I catch a bigger Cat than Chad or the world famous Sultan of Slime......can I be the BADDEST CATTER on the entire PLANET, and they both have to give a free trip away?


----------



## bayoubetty

Flip, we'll let them call that one


----------



## bayoubetty

pbmang said:


> Hey guys, unfortunately my wife and I aren't going to make the tournament, we will be in Jacksonville :-(
> 
> But, we did want to offer everyone a discount from now until the tournament (and maybe a little after) on our site (www.HomeBrewedTackle.com).  It is good for 10% off by using the coupon code "BB" when you check out.
> 
> We also wanted to thank bayoubetty again for letting us be a sponsor of this tournament!  I just wish we could be there to fish as well.



I just wanted to make sure y'all saw this ^^^^ how cool is that!  Get your goodies for the tourney and save ($) 10% off!


----------



## bayoubetty

*your shirts*



roper500 said:


> please let me Know about the shirts when you can I would like two shirts xl in size


gotcha down.  p/u and pay at the tourney like last time


----------



## brother hilljack

We've got something VERY COOL going on on the the Catfish Tournament side too! GON's very own, Sultan of Slime & GON's youngest guide ever, Chad Smith will have a fish-off on Oconee! Yes, you heard that right! SOS and I came up with this idea while fishing the OWL a few months ago.. The winner will be named BB's Baddest Catter on the Planet (well at least on Lake Oconee) and the loser gives away a free guide trip to the winning tournament catfish team! How cool!!! Lets get ready to rumble! Get those litterboxes cleaned, the big cats are coming home in this one! And October makes for some AWESOME monster catfishing on Oconee!!


Well you know I can't leave this alone. I call both of them out to the same challenge on neutral water..............I ain't skeered! 

You are doing great things with these events Betty!


----------



## cuda67bnl

What are the rules for the catfish side?


----------



## 721proxpbass

Is this tourney open to any gon members?  I just became member.


----------



## bayoubetty

Yes, open to all GON members.  CUDA!! Where ya been hiding?!   Your two biggest CATs weighed in.  Rod & reel and any bait you want.  Would Like them to be weighed in alive but I understand this may be a problem for some?


----------



## Maggie Dog

Put me down on the Cat Fish. 
No partner yet, but I'll hunt me up one.


----------



## cuda67bnl

bayoubetty said:


> CUDA!! Where ya been hiding?!   Your two biggest CATs weighed in.  Rod & reel and any bait you want.  Would Like them to be weighed in alive but I understand this may be a problem for some?



I been hiding in other parts of the forum and concentrating on deer hunting lately...... Boat hasn't moved in almost 2 months! As you know, I ain't got a live well. My catches go in the cooler. Do we have a pole limit like the bass guys?


----------



## cuda67bnl

Well...... I was just reminded that I have to be at the airport on the 27th, so I won't be able to make this one........  Good luck to all.


----------



## bayoubetty

no pole limit on the cat anglers.  we'll that stinks you wont be able to make it now. thanks though.


----------



## bayoubetty

Maggie Dog said:


> Put me down on the Cat Fish.
> No partner yet, but I'll hunt me up one.



Sounds great, Maggie Dog! we now have three boats for the cats .. can we get a few more


----------



## bayoubetty

I've got somone looking for a partner on the cat side.  Wants someone who knows Lake Oconee pretty well.  He has a toon or is willing to ride in your boat.  He is a super cool guy!


----------



## flip0302

Put another kitty boat in the mix.

Seeing the Sultan and Chad weigh in will be worth the drive!

Fliptoon is in, need Chad to tell me where to fish.


----------



## bayoubetty

Great! You are boat #4 for cats.


----------



## bayoubetty

Chad and SOS are in a league of their own...but we're all weighing in  heck yeah!


----------



## bayoubetty

The Dug Out Bait & Tackle is giving away 4 combo rod & reels and other goodies!! Thanks, Jamie!!


----------



## Nick Hall

Nick and Anna Hall for catfish


----------



## bayoubetty

Y'all are boat #5 for cats! Awesome!  
The deadine to enter is coming so lets hear from you if you plan on joining us  Also, its almost time to get the tshirt orders in so please let me know your sizes.


----------



## georgia bulldogs

Georgia bulldogs and partner for bass


----------



## bayoubetty

georgia bulldogs said:


> Georgia bulldogs and partner for bass


Y'all are boat #18.


----------



## porkbelly

bayoubetty said:


> I've got somone looking for a partner on the cat side.  Wants someone who knows Lake Oconee pretty well.  He has a toon or is willing to ride in your boat.  He is a super cool guy!



I'll be someones partner if any are looking. For the catfish.


----------



## bayoubetty

Very cool, Porkbelly!  Lets see if someone will holler back in the next day or two.  Do you have a boat as well?


----------



## porkbelly

bayoubetty said:


> Very cool, Porkbelly!  Lets see if someone will holler back in the next day or two.  Do you have a boat as well?



Yep but I have motor problems and don't know if it will be fixed by then.


----------



## bayoubetty

#19 Ldgat and son, bass

Okay folks we are at 19 bass teams and 5 cat teams. 

Can I hear for a few more cat chasers?! Still on the fence? Just an idea.. I bet it would be a good time if you invited an OWL memeber or WW to be your partner in the tourney?! 

Tight Lines


----------



## chestatee

Is it to late to get in on the bass side. If not it would be me and partner. Thanks


----------



## bayoubetty

#20 Chestatee and partner, bass. gotcha down! 

and those just signing up, y'all let me know if you want a tournamnet tshirt    Just give me your sizes and pick up and pay at the tourney (or you can use Paypal before hand) 
(Find t-shirt pic and info on the shirts on the first post of this thread)


----------



## c-rig king

BB, when are you taking sign ups till? Just found out they have postponed the Oakley tourney here on Clark's Hill due to water levels. May be able to join after all!


----------



## bayoubetty

Come one, come all!  Please let me know by next   *Wed. Oct. 10th Deadline* if you plan on fishing the tournament.

I am extending the ordering of tshirts/sweatshirts until then as well because I haven't made my count yet.  So order a dang shirt y'all!  Much love, Jenn


----------



## chad smith

So if me or SOS get first place do we also win a prize


----------



## Ldgat

No Chad!  your winnings must come directly to me!  I am sitting here at work for the umpteenth night/day in a row thinking about the BB tournament.  It has been over twenty years since I have fished competitvely and that was as a non boater.  I now have just bought a bass boat and probably wont be able to run it until the tourny.  My 14 year old son is my partner and he has never really fished for bass, but is excited about the trip.  My boat has different electronics than those that I am used too, but I have been reading the manual!  I have fished Oconee once since 1984 and that was with Chad for cats. If BEGINNERS luck counts,  ya'll dont have a chance  Is anyone coming in from out of town Friday?  My son and I will be heading that way Friday after he gets out of school.  We plan on getting a little fishing in and finding a motel for the night.  Any suggestions on a motel in Eatonton?  Any one meeting Friday night for dinner?  Sure would like to meet up and get a few tips and suggestions.  Man, I wish it was this weekend!  Stoked!
Dewayne


----------



## lifterpuller

Ldgat said:


> No Chad!  your winnings must come directly to me!  I am sitting here at work for the umpteenth night/day in a row thinking about the BB tournament.  It has been over twenty years since I have fished competitvely and that was as a non boater.  I now have just bought a bass boat and probably wont be able to run it until the tourny.  My 14 year old son is my partner and he has never really fished for bass, but is excited about the trip.  My boat has different electronics than those that I am used too, but I have been reading the manual!  I have fished Oconee once since 1984 and that was with Chad for cats. If BEGINNERS luck counts,  ya'll dont have a chance  Is anyone coming in from out of town Friday?  My son and I will be heading that way Friday after he gets out of school.  We plan on getting a little fishing in and finding a motel for the night.  Any suggestions on a motel in Eatonton?  Any one meeting Friday night for dinner?  Sure would like to meet up and get a few tips and suggestions.  Man, I wish it was this weekend!  Stoked!
> Dewayne



thats what this tourney is all about!


----------



## 06 SB

Ldgat said:


> Is anyone coming in from out of town Friday?  My son and I will be heading that way Friday after he gets out of school.  We plan on getting a little fishing in and finding a motel for the night.  Any suggestions on a motel in Eatonton?  Any one meeting Friday night for dinner?  Sure would like to meet up and get a few tips and suggestions.  Man, I wish it was this weekend!  Stoked!
> Dewayne



My 16yo son and I will be doing the same thing.  Heading out Friday for dinner and a hotel.  I was thinking about camping at Hard Labor Creek SP too.  What are other folk's plans?

06


----------



## bayoubetty

LP and I are staying at a Gon members place the night before so we may have to all meet up for dinner that evening or something!


----------



## bayoubetty

Chad you will win a trophy  You are fishing against SOS only


----------



## chad smith

bayoubetty said:


> Chad you will win a trophy  You are fishing against SOS only



Hey that ain't fair
I'm just a regular ol fisherman that day


----------



## Ldgat

Jenn,  find us all a good resturant to meet up friday night.
Dewayne


----------



## massafibassa

Is the landing closer to Eatonton or Madison ? Me and my partner will be staying the night before also.


----------



## flip0302

bayoubetty said:


> Chad you will win a trophy  You are fishing against SOS only



I love it, great answer! Chad and SOS are to catfish what butter is bicuits !


----------



## BassHawg1

I am planning on fishing the bass side so put me down


----------



## Ldgat

Someone name a good place to stay Friday night.  Somewhere that our boats
Will be fairly safe
Dewayne


----------



## bayoubetty

BassHawg1 said:


> I am planning on fishing the bass side so put me down



Boat #21 for bass, basshawg1 &partner

I am in New Orleans till tomorrow.  Will look into some places tomorrow .. maybe others will have suggestions.  I know some great restaurants in Madison.


----------



## fisherman012

Id like to go but I wont know if I'm off until the week or so before :/


----------



## 06 SB

Ldgat said:


> Someone name a good place to stay Friday night.  Somewhere that our boats
> Will be fairly safe
> Dewayne



+1000.  I know a little about the area and I do not want to stay out by the interstate.  It is one of the reasons I thought about Hard Labor Creek SP - I can be in a tent next to my boat, rods, TM etc!

Madison, Eatonton, Milligeville are fine for me as long as they are safe.

06


----------



## bayoubetty

fisherman012 said:


> Id like to go but I wont know if I'm off until the week or so before :/


Sign up now.  If you cant make it let me know when that happens.


----------



## Rgd

#22 for bass, RGR and Seth

I have not been on Oconee in 20 years but should be fun! I did get lucky and finished 2nd on Lanier.


----------



## Nick Hall

Put us down for 2 short sleeve T-shirts. Mens small and womens extra small.


----------



## bayoubetty

Ok, Nick, gotcha down. Will check on that women's extra small for you too.


----------



## Gunny146

There are few hotels in Milledgeville that are pretty safe, the Fairfield is well off the road and close to eatin' places. The drawback is the ride to the ramp is about 30-40 mins. I would let everyone stay at my place but I'm sure the wife would not be all about that. I'll do some looking for everyone and report back.


----------



## bayoubetty

Gunny146 said:


> There are few hotels in Milledgeville that are pretty safe, the Fairfield is well off the road and close to eatin' places. The drawback is the ride to the ramp is about 30-40 mins. I would let everyone stay at my place but I'm sure the wife would not be all about that. I'll do some looking for everyone and report back.




Thanks, Gunny.  I've been a little discombobulated with the theft of my truck and gear the last couple of days.  I appreciate you looking into this for us all.

Y'all come fish with us.  Let me know if there are anymore takers by tomorrow and please if you haven't done so, order a tournament tshirt.  You wonder why I am pushing them so hard this time?  It helps me get more stuff for the tournament that we need.  I don't get paid for this nor do I make anything off of it, I just want y'all to know that if you wondered.  I do it b/c its fun!


----------



## Gunny146

Did some checking. William at Sugar Creek, he has closed the cabin for some work. The Lodge at Lake Oconee is on Hwy 44 near Lake Oconee in Putnam Co. Don't know the room rates but given the are they may be pretty spendy. They have boat hook up to charge batts and so forth. They are area is fairly safe and I just so happen to know the patrol commander for the Sheriff's Office and can make sure they keep an eye out if anyone decides to stay there. There are also some hotels right off 20 in Madison but I personally wouldn't stay at any. I think the Parks Ferry campground may still open but can't say 100%. There are several hotels in Milledgeville that pretty good. Most are off 441. I hope this helps. Sorry I couldn't get the rates or more gouge for ya'll.  
Betty sorry to hear about your rig and gear if you need to borrow some stuff for the event let me know. I have some stuff laying around.


----------



## Rgd

The lodge at lake Oconee looks very nice.  Looks like its $165 that Friday night. I guess that's not to bad for somewhere I know my boat and gear will be safe.


----------



## Rgd

We need one XL long sleeve and one 2XL long sleeve please.


----------



## bayoubetty

Gotcha down Rgd 
This is going to be the best BB Tournament ever!
Too bad we dont have the number of catters I wanted.  But I am hooking everyone that comes with a little something.


----------



## Gunny146

Rgd said:


> The lodge at lake Oconee looks very nice.  Looks like its $165 that Friday night. I guess that's not to bad for somewhere I know my boat and gear will be safe.



It is but as you can tell by the rate it's in the high rent district, but it's closer to Sugar Creek than the places in M'ville.


----------



## chad smith

bayoubetty said:


> Gotcha down Rgd
> This is going to be the best BB Tournament ever!
> Too bad we dont have the number of catters I wanted.  But I am hooking everyone that comes with a little something.



Even me


----------



## bayoubetty

chad smith said:


> Even me


I got an Ugly Stick t-shirt with your name on it!


----------



## bayoubetty

I will be starting a new thread for those fishing the tourney.  Keep and eye out.  Great stuff coming your way!


----------



## ja88red

I got me a room at the holiday inn in madison so let me know where we are going to eat i would love to meet up


----------



## Rgd

ja88red said:


> I got me a room at the holiday inn in madison so let me know where we are going to eat i would love to meet up



I looked on the holiday inn web site and they don't show one in Madison. We are still looking for a place.  Has anyone else booked their room yet?


----------



## bayoubetty

There was a place called The Ice House that was good.  Will see if they are still around.  Downtown Madison.


----------



## ja88red

Rgd said:


> I looked on the holiday inn web site and they don't show one in Madison. We are still looking for a place.  Has anyone else booked their room yet?



Sorry it was the hampton inn is has been a long night but it seemed really nice and good reviews


----------



## TroyBoy30

What's the deadline to join?


----------



## bayoubetty

The deadline was Oct 10th.  If you want to fish it, Troy, PM me asap.


----------



## bennabors2007

BB I just wanted to make sure you had me down for a 3xl and XL hoodie!


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

What is the bag/length limit for bass?


----------



## bayoubetty

bennabors2007 said:


> BB I just wanted to make sure you had me down for a 3xl and XL hoodie!


Yes  I got you 

Rusty,  Best five, 14" &  above.


----------



## Chris S.

Please add me as well B.B. pm sent.   BASS.


----------



## bayoubetty

Chris S. said:


> Please add me as well B.B. pm sent.   BASS.



Y'all are boat #23

Riprap & partner, bass #24


----------



## ja88red

looks like it will be crowded at the ramp lol hope I can find my partner if not I might be jumping in the wrong boat .


----------



## Rgd

Has anyone booked their rooms yet.


----------



## ja88red

I have in Madison at the hampton inn from there to the ramp is about 20 mins better than 2 hours


----------



## 06 SB

I booked a room at the Farmhouse Inn B&B east of Madison.  Rooms are 100 or 125 WITHOUT breakfast.  It is fairly close to the upper end of Oconee. Parking appears plentiful according to google earth and confirmed by the friendly host.

http://www.thefarmhouseinn.com/

06


----------



## 06 SB

OK, stupid question from a newbie to tournaments...

What do I need to bring to get the fish from my livewell to the weigh station AND keep them alive?

06


----------



## Awehunt

06 SB, all you will need to is a bag that holds water. The fish won't be in the bag very long, so you just need something that will hold enough water to cover the fish.  I imagine you would be able to borrow someone's weigh bag at the tournament.  If you wanted to get one before hand, a cheap weigh-in bag is probably $7-8 at any tackle store.


----------



## bayoubetty

^^^^thanks^^^


----------



## Rgd

I think the weigh-in bags at Academy Sports are $14.99 I have one that people can use when I am done with it.  If you plan on fishing many tournaments they are nice to have.


----------



## bayoubetty

06 SB said:


> I booked a room at the Farmhouse Inn B&B east of Madison.  Rooms are 100 or 125 WITHOUT breakfast.  It is fairly close to the upper end of Oconee. Parking appears plentiful according to google earth and confirmed by the friendly host.
> 
> http://www.thefarmhouseinn.com/
> 
> 06



without breakfast is more?  tell them to have your breakfast ready by 5


----------



## Rgd

06 SB said:


> I booked a room at the Farmhouse Inn B&B east of Madison.  Rooms are 100 or 125 WITHOUT breakfast.  It is fairly close to the upper end of Oconee. Parking appears plentiful according to google earth and confirmed by the friendly host.
> 
> http://www.thefarmhouseinn.com/
> 
> 06



I just looked at thier pictures and it looks pretty cool.  I just hope you don't come outside to a boat full of chickens.


----------



## GeorgiaGuy5

I guess I'll be showing yall how to do it from a kayak!

How do you register?


----------



## bayoubetty

GeorgiaGuy5, Catfish, boat #6
sent you a pm


----------



## 06 SB

The difference in price is 2 people/1 bed ($100) or 4 people/2 beds ($125).  If you want breakfast, add at least $75.  I already asked about breakfast at 0530 and was politely told no after a hearty laugh.

06


----------



## bayoubetty

oh, okay.  well, make it a big family affair at 
4/$125   LOL take pictures, y'all!


----------



## bayoubetty

Nick Hall said:


> Put us down for 2 short sleeve T-shirts. Mens small and womens extra small.



got that womens extra small you needed, and your small!


----------



## Casey81

Me and the old man are stepping out on this one. I wish we could make it, we both need a break in a bad way. Soon as my house is liveable again we will be back out in full force.


----------



## Eugene Stinson

06 SB said:


> The difference in price is 2 people/1 bed ($100) or 4 people/2 beds ($125).  If you want breakfast, add at least $75.  I already asked about breakfast at 0530 and was politely told no after a hearty laugh.
> 
> 06



hearty laugh


----------



## ja88red

This might be stupid to ask but safelight what time would that be I am just trying to figure out what time everyone is going to be there.


----------



## bayoubetty

We all should be on the water about an hour before sunrise.  Sunrise is 7:43am.  We will be there at 5:30am to start checking folks in.


----------



## Rgd

Safe light satureday was around 7:15-7:20 I think.


----------



## GeorgiaGuy5

I'm gonna get a medium t-shirt


----------



## Ldgat

Anyone know about the Wingate in Madison?  Rooms are around 
$64/night.


----------



## bayoubetty

GG5, I will try.  The order is already in.. is there anyone one else if I can add to the order? I will call in the AM.


----------



## Ldgat

Jenn,  
  Figured out a good place to eat Friday night for all of us that want to meet?
Dewayne


----------



## bayoubetty

The Ice House in Madison?


----------



## Rgd

bayoubetty said:


> The Ice House in Madison?



Is there any place to park trucks with boat trailers?  I don't think I want to unhook and leave my boat in a hotel parking lot? I guess I can if I park in the front door.


----------



## Ldgat

rgd said:


> is there any place to park trucks with boat trailers?  I don't think i want to unhook and leave my boat in a hotel parking lot? I guess i can if i park in the front door.



x-2


----------



## ja88red

well i am always up for good food lol


----------



## massafibassa

Me and my partner are staying at the Comfort Inn "Madison".


----------



## bayoubetty

*got your shirt!*



GeorgiaGuy5 said:


> I'm gonna get a medium t-shirt


Was able to get it in for you today!  Since your are fishing with us, pick up and pay at the tourney


----------



## Ldgat

My Son and I are staying at the Wingate in Madison.  First one that popped up on Hotels.com


----------



## 06 SB

Ice House at say 630pm?

06


----------



## bayoubetty

Change in location.. The Chophouse at 6:45.  Plenty of parking for boats next door at old gas station.  I made reservations under Jennifer for 10 people in the back room.  Please let me know if you will be joining us.  I can add as many people as need be.. I will there plus 3.. so just put it here if you'll be joining us. THANKS


----------



## Ldgat

Put me and my Son down.


----------



## ja88red

put me down jen


----------



## Rgd

Add 2 more for dinner please.


----------



## 06 SB

2 more for the Chophouse at 6:45.

06


----------



## bayoubetty

Rev.432 & partner for cats boat #7  

Twelve for dinner so far


----------



## Rgd

One week to go!!!!


----------



## ja88red

counting it down I took friday off i was so excited


----------



## bayoubetty

Registration is officially closed.  I will post a list of all the folks fishing the tournament . If you are not fishing with us you can still come out and join the fun at weigh-in. 

CHECK IN AT PAVILION AREA BEHIND SUGAR CREEK MARINA BAIT &TACKLE
Check in starts at 5:30AM

Please bring one completed info sheet and two releases per boat.


----------



## bayoubetty

*rounding out the list*

donalf-f & partner Boat #8 for cats

Boat #25 CRS flying solo for bass 

Boat #26 Mitchell,R & partner 

Boat #27 Pigchaser27 & partner 

Boat #28 BassNBowz & dad

Boat #29 DMarine & partner
&
Boat #30 TroyBoy30 flying solo for bass

fifteen for dinner Friday at the ChopHouse


----------



## ja88red

I cant wait to meet everyone again.


----------



## flip0302

And I look forward to seeing some old friends as well as new faces!

Now, do I follow Sultan or Chad? Decisions ......

I look forward to seeing them both and wouldn't steal one of thier holes for nothing


----------



## riprap

Can't wait to hear the lies at the chop house. They have a bulldawg burger for you dawg fans. menu is on the web. Google madison, ga chophouse. Getting together is my favorite part of a trip.


----------



## donald-f

My partner will not be able to make it Saturday, does anyone need a second mate for the catfish?


----------



## bayoubetty

Porkbelly or Phillip??? Did either of you get your cat catching machines up and running?  Phillip, I remember you busted your ankle..maybe you're not up for it.  I do hope you can make it to weigh in if not.
Good chance for someone to participate in your partners place, Don.  Anyone out there want to fish the coolest free to fish tournament out there?  Contact donald-f!  He's your ticket to the winners circle   heck yeah!

I'm excited!! Y'all are going to poop and fall back in it when you see the COOLEST prizes our sponsors have put up for the winners!
Anytime you need anything, all you have to do is look on the back of your tournament t-shirts and your going to find what you need right there!  Good, good people in our GON fishing community so please support our sponsors.  They care about putting a little something in your hands to make you smile after you've put in the effort on the pond!
The t-shirts and trophies/plaques are ready for pick up tomorrow.  I also need to swing by Anglers Warehouse and pick up the gift cards from those good people there and hopefully the last of y'all's goodies will be here by Friday! Got Cast Away's goodies and Rock N Roll Workshop's reels today so check, check, check..getting it done.


----------



## Maggie Dog

Taking Friday off myself, looking forward to the weekend, see you folks at 0530. Looks like some good weather.


----------



## Eugene Stinson

flip0302 said:


> And I look forward to seeing some old friends as well as new faces!
> 
> Now, do I follow Sultan or Chad? Decisions ......
> 
> I look forward to seeing them both and wouldn't steal one of thier holes for nothing



Maybe just borrow it for a little while?


----------



## porkbelly

bayoubetty said:


> Porkbelly or Phillip??? Did either of you get your cat catching machines up and running?  Phillip, I remember you busted your ankle..maybe you're not up for it.  I do hope you can make it to weigh in if not.
> Good chance for someone to participate in your partners place, Don.  Anyone out there want to fish the coolest free to fish tournament out there?  Contact donald-f!  He's your ticket to the winners circle   heck yeah!
> 
> I'm excited!! Y'all are going to poop and fall back in it when you see the COOLEST prizes our sponsors have put up for the winners!
> Anytime you need anything, all you have to do is look on the back of your tournament t-shirts and your going to find what you need right there!  Good, good people in our GON fishing community so please support our sponsors.  They care about putting a little something in your hands to make you smile after you've put in the effort on the pond!
> The t-shirts and trophies/plaques are ready for pick up tomorrow.  I also need to swing by Anglers Warehouse and pick up the gift cards from those good people there and hopefully the last of y'all's goodies will be here by Friday! Got Cast Away's goodies and Rock N Roll Workshop's reels today so check, check, check..getting it done.



No I didn't get it running right. Did some work on it and found out the carb was leaking gas bad so I will not be ready for Sat. I plan to be there for weigh in.  Did you get my hooded sweat shirts ordered.


----------



## bayoubetty

*T-shirts etc..*

Yes sir! Got your hoodies!!  Everyone who said they wanted one, got them covered. Now just need everyone to do their part and bring their $ for them to the tournament and pick up.  Others who wanted to use Paypal and have me ship, now is the time to do that.  Please make that happen asap.  Thanks!


----------



## ja88red

bayoubetty said:


> Yes sir! Got your hoodies!!  Everyone who said they wanted one, got them covered. Now just need everyone to do their part and bring their $ for them to the tournament and pick up.  Others who wanted to use Paypal and have me ship, now is the time to do that.  Please make that happen asap.  Thanks!



I wish I would of ordered one


----------



## bayoubetty

Donald - I'm glad your son took work off so you would will be able to fish together!  I hope you hook up on some big October monsters come Saturday! I see 47 pounds in your future!! 

Anyone got any guesses on what it will take to win on the cat side or bass side?

I need someone to help me at the tournament.  Can anyone run a camera for me during weigh in?  Any volunteers?  It will be on a mono pod and all I ask is that you do not drop it   If I get a couple of folks maybe y'all can tag out.  I just can't do that and host.  I want to take still pictures as well.  So if I can get a volunteer for that, that would be great also.  I will provide all the equipment.
If anyone else wants to bring their cameras, go pros, etc, I would love to get any footage to put into the video after the tournament.


----------



## donald-f

BB, I will be glad to help you with the video cam or with the still pictures. I have done photography and video before of weddings and bands.


----------



## bayoubetty

Who is going to win this?? Chad or SOS??  Place your bets ladies and gentlemen!!


----------



## catfish shorty

I have fish with chad and sos  and they are  great at what they do . Let the best  man win.


----------



## James R Jarrett

James R Jarrett
and wife
Catfish boat#9


----------



## James R Jarrett

Cant wait! Me and the wife are looking forward to this get together/friendly tourney


----------



## chad smith

James R Jarrett said:


> Cant wait! Me and the wife are looking forward to this get together/friendly tourney



Same here


----------



## chad smith

I believe its gonna take more then 30lbs to win with the 2 fish catfish limit!


----------



## bayoubetty

*Tourney Headquarters!*

Sweetness!  All my bags are packed and I'm ready go... I'm standing outside your door..lol if you get that reference 

Here we go folks! Yes, there are more goodies than you thought?  I said this was going to be the biggest 
Got to love winning!! Winning smells like FISH ON!


----------



## bayoubetty

Got to really put our hands together for all our sponsors and extra special shout out to The Dug Out who gave us all the wonderful tackle bags and the four combos, two for catfish, two for bass and St. Croix giving away a RAGE baitcaster now since I'm digging on my  RAGE spinning rod so much!  LOVE these rods y'all!


----------



## Rgd

That's crazy.  Can't wait, headed down around lunch tomorrow. Still need to find a safe hotel to park the boat at.  Looked at google earth and parking looks tight for dinner, might leave boat at hotel if it looks safe enough.


----------



## bayoubetty

chad smith said:


> I believe its gonna take more then 30lbs to win with the 2 fish catfish limit!


I'm guessing 38 will win on the catfish side (if you can get a good flattie!!)  Yes, folks, Flatties count and you can put out up to eight rods.  *No jugs or trot lines, rod and reel only*

and I think it will take 16lbs for the bass- *one rod in use per angler at a time, no trolling baits, no live bait, 14 inches and above are legal, no more than six fish on your boat at anytime, only five 15 minutes before weigh in, dead-fish penalty 4oz first fish, and 1 pound off for each additional dead fish. We do have an award for smallest legal bass. If you weigh in any short fish though your shortest and largest fish will be disqualified. Measure your fishies!  I know that sounds strict but other tournaments have these rules, so lets play along.


----------



## bayoubetty

donald-f said:


> BB, I will be glad to help you with the video cam or with the still pictures. I have done photography and video before of weddings and bands.



That is awesome!  Thank you for all your helping out, bringing the amp and the table, I appreciate it and would love to have your help behind the camera!


----------



## smoothie

Booooooooo! This is a lil too awesome and I have to work on saturdays. You guys and gals be sure to take some pictures to rub my nose in it if ya don't mind


----------



## bayoubetty

*Specialty Engraving on P'tree Ind. Rocks!!!!*

Thought we'd go with the plaques all around this time! If y'all need any awards or trophies call Tommy and tell him I sent you and he will take good care of you!


----------



## Todd71673

Since there is a Smallest Bass Award and a slot limit on Oconee, are we keeping one fish on the low side of the slot to compete for smallest or will it be the smallest 14" bass that wins that one? You can tell I want that award!


----------



## bayoubetty

The smallest 14" fish


----------



## bayoubetty

smoothie said:


> Booooooooo! This is a lil too awesome and I have to work on saturdays. You guys and gals be sure to take some pictures to rub my nose in it if ya don't mind


Sorry you have to work Smooth but I'm sure we will have loads of photos for you see.  I hope we see some big PIGGY fish!!


----------



## brother hilljack

bayoubetty said:


> Who is going to win this?? Chad or SOS??  Place your bets ladies and gentlemen!!



Baddest catter on the planet if you rule out everyone else


----------



## bayoubetty

Shane you better step off my boys, SOS and Chad!   you got no ponys in the race! LOL


----------



## flip0302

brother hilljack said:


> Baddest catter on the planet if you rule out everyone else



Understand Brother, but in these her parts these two fellows are icons, they are kinda like the Bear Bryant of Catfishing to Oconee and Sinclair. They actually are two really fine fellows, always willing to share their knowledge to help a guy out (even if he is not a paying customer),  and give thier clients a great experience.  

Now with that said, would I like to beat Bear Bryant tomorrow....yep!
But in the back of my mind, I know on a consistent basis I will be the one on the short end of the stick and have no problem clapping for the winner.


----------



## bayoubetty

Good thing is flip, you guys dont have to beat Sultan or Chad, just each other.  Whoever wins the cat tournament goes out on a guide trip with the runner up of this showdown!


----------



## brother hilljack

Betty dearest............this is so much fun and its gets your post more looks 

I will give the winner of the "regular guy/gal" cat division a chance to go on a "non" guided (i ain't a guide) trip with the HillJack on the hooch! 

If the winner chooses one of those real catfish guides then I will take the last place team out! Of course they have to wait until mid march...........

who wants a Chattahochee river monster? 

Flip...........I would say you are the catfishing icon in this event. Good luck brother


----------



## bayoubetty

See some of y'all tonight, the rest in the morning!  BB out!


----------



## bayoubetty

My fried green tomato sammie was yummy!  I hope everyone enjoyed dinner.  My alarm is going off in 6 hrs


----------



## brother hilljack

Good luck to everyone.............yep even chad and sultan lol

Great job BB


----------



## brother hilljack

any updates on this event


----------



## doodleflop

brother hilljack said:


> any updates on this event



Rumor has it the "icon" has won and had big fish. Again that's just a rumor.


----------



## marc bramblett

Thanks BB my boys had a blast and there little sister loves the Beads


----------



## Todd71673

Excellent job BB, had a great time and I would'nt have even gone if you didn't stay on my case about for the last month, lol. One thing I thought about on the way home is that I wish you had said the finishers GON name as they claimed the prizes to help newbies like me put names with faces. I really appreciate all the hard work you do to put those tourneys on, as I'm sure others do too, especially considering the last week or two you have had with the jeep getting stolen etc. As far as a report for those who didn't make it, well in the boat I fished in it was a tough day(1 dink and 1 keeper). But of course some of those fellas made it look easy by weighing in limits and some nice cats too.


----------



## catfish shorty

I had a blast today .....thanks alot BB need to do it again soon


----------



## flip0302

BB wanted to say thankls and we had a blast !

The wind provided some of that but the fellowship brought the rest. Met several members and got to see some old friends I havent seen in awhile.

The Cats were a little tough on the bite today, marked fish like crazy, the wind kept us from stayong on them and when I couldnt blame it on the wind......lets say they wasnt hungry!

Great job...if you have any extra shirts I may take a couple of you hands and those plaques look awesome!


----------



## flip0302

doodleflop said:


> Rumor has it the "icon" has won and had big fish. Again that's just a rumor.



Doodle, I was one lucky Icon amongst some of the best catters I know.
I was blessed to be out there and sharing the same waters with these fellows.


----------



## Robert Eidson

flip0302 said:


> Doodle, I was one lucky Icon amongst some of the best catters I know.
> I was blessed to be out there and sharing the same waters with these fellows.



Congrats Buddy !!!!! Sounds like a fun time...


----------



## Fishdog31024

Thanks BB for a great event. I had a ball and will def. be at the next. Congrats Chad for your crowning.


----------



## Muddywater

Very tough day on the water. Me and Chestatee caught our first and biggest early on a buzz bait custom made by chestatee himself. Afterwards, we picked up the spinnerbaits and stood on the trolling motor. It was a
 slow grind and catching some short fish along the way. We let 3 keepers get off.finally boated the fifth keeper when chestatee says "we have got to go now" 20 minutes later@70 mph we make it to the weigh in with 2 minutes to spare.
   Thanks again BB! I hope people realize the work that you put into these tourneys. We are really looking forward to the next one already!


----------



## donald-f

BB, my son and I enjoyed today even though we did not catch the fish we wanted to. I hope the video is to your satisfaction. You did a fine job putting it together.


----------



## bayoubetty

*Pictures*

Great fun today!  Thanks to everyone who came out.  Thanks to our AWESOME sponsors!  I really appreciate those who gave us a hand today!  Thanks to Doanld & Dewayne for running the A/V department


----------



## brother hilljack

Love the pics Betty! Congrats on what looks like a great event.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Looks like you have a good turn out and  good day, congrats.


----------



## aragorn1

Love the pics, tks for sharing and putting on a great event for all.


----------



## Ldgat

Those are some Quality pics  Thanks Jenn for all the had work you put into the tourny!  The main event for me was when leaving Sugar Creek, my Son said, "Dad I had a blast, thanks" and the promptly fell asleep leaving the long drive home up to me.  We can't wait til the next one!  Congrats to the winners!  It was a tough day and some of you made it look easy
Dewayne


----------



## steve lee

*Hmm*

Wheres rusty shackelford?? Mabybe I was right? Little less talk and alot more action?


----------



## riprap

Yea, what happened to all the four and five pounders everyone was catching? 

Btw, with a big myself included, I don't thing many guys on the forum members have missed any meals.


----------



## bayoubetty

I am so happy the GON family had a good time!  How about those prizes y'all .. If you won one, lets hear about it!  Need to do some shout outs to our awesome sponsors and I'm sure others want to know what was in those bags  I loved seeing all those big bass and big cats!!  Loved seeing all the big smiles too! Again thanks to all that helped out!  The pictures should tell you who all won and placed but others want to know your gon names.  So if you were in the winners circle lets hear from you!  My partner, Larry Foster and I came in 7th


----------



## bayoubetty

steve lee said:


> Wheres rusty shackelford?? Mabybe I was right? Little less talk and alot more action?



Steve, He checked in but didn't come to weigh-in .... dunno.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

steve lee said:


> Wheres rusty shackelford?? Mabybe I was right? Little less talk and alot more action?



You got me. We stunk it up big time! Didn't bother weighing in our 2 dinks


----------



## brother hilljack

BB, I was serious about taking someone out fishing so let me know who qualified.


----------



## riprap

Rusty Shakleford said:


> You got me. We stunk it up big time! Didn't bother weighing in our 2 dinks



Only 11 boats weighed in. Your dinks could have put you in 10th.

Riprap and Floyd 4th place with 8.14.

10 1/2 pounds won bass with 2nd just over 10.

I believe 3 1/2 lbs or so finished 10th.

I for one don't care for Oconee to much and some others don't either, but everyone had fun and putting faces together with members is fun. 

Sugar creek has a nice pavilion there to weigh fish and give out prizes. It was a great event and our 4th place bag and prizes were awesome. I think we got a little more than we deserved. Thanks Bayou Betty for a great tourney and I thought I seen the Sultan trying to nominate you for the BB Boom porstaff.

BTW, they DO NOT carry BB Booms at Sugar Creek Marina. I lost mine Friday or I would have taken 1st easy.


----------



## krazywayne

Awesome pics Jenn! Looks like y'all had a blast! I wih I could have been there but tattoo duty calls! North Atlanta TradeCenter is the spot for me this weekend. William has a great place to do these kind of things. I love Sugar Creek! I also see Spaz made an appearance and was Catfish Shortys fishing buddy! Congrats on some fine fish caught! I will definitely be at the next one!


----------



## seeker

Thanks for the update and the pictures.  Looks like everyone was a winner just by being there.  You're a wonderful lady Jennifer.


----------



## bayoubetty

*Results*

I have all the results  - when I get some time later  -got to put all the boat numbers and members names together  
If you look at the pictures though and in their order
CATS Flip0302 Johnny Sessums (Flip002) and Ben Hilliard, Catfish Shorty & son 2nd,  two of the cutest boys took 3rd!  Austin and Branen sons of GON member marc bramblett.  If someone could help me out with the weights here..SOS, you have that card  ?

you should be able to tell who won and placed in BASS starting with 06 SB & son Boat #9 in 10th place 3.26-- Boat #22 9th 4.05, Boat #18 8th 5.63 and Smallest Bass 1.34 , Boat #1 Larry foster & bayoubetty 7th 5.96, Boat #28 6th 7.36 and Biggest Fish 4.59, Boat #13 5th 7.43, Riprap and Floyd Boat #7 4th 8.16, Boat #11 3rd Place 8.65, Boat #25 CRS 2nd Place 10.03, Muddywater & Chestatee Boat #20 1st Place 10.58 lbs

And to wrap it up Chad Smith is Bayou Betty's Baddest Catter on the Planet! winning with 12.5


----------



## flip0302

Johnny Sessums (Flip002) and Ben Hilliard on the Catfish side with a little better than 17 pounds.

Brother Hilljack this worked out pretty good for team Flip.
The Sultan is one of my best friends, can't see me going out on a guide trip with him, and seeing we beat the Baddest Catter on the Planet by a few pounds...., I will pass on the the offer from the local Icons. They really are the best in these parts! Momma said a Blind Hawg will find a Acorn ever now and then and I found a couple, thats all.

Woohoo, I finally get to ride on the Hilljack Cadillac, would be a great day of fishing and some good conversation. 
If we could do it during the Skipjack season I could make a dual purpose trip out of it, may have to bring Doodlflop along to take them off the hook!

This was a great event, thanks to everyone and to the new friends I met along the way!

Catfish Shorty is even going to do $100 worth of free plumbing for me...putting a freshwater wash down system in my Catfish rig is technically plumbing, isnt it, LOL.
Just kidding Shorty, good to meet you and the Pup !


----------



## marc bramblett

They are my boys Austin on the left and Branen on the right


----------



## bayoubetty

flip0302 said:


> Johnny Sessums (Flip002) and Ben Hilliard on the Catfish side with a little better than 17 pounds.
> 
> Brother Hilljack this worked out pretty good for team Flip.
> The Sultan is one of my best friends, can't see me going out on a guide trip with him, and seeing we beat the Baddest Catter on the Planet by a few pounds...., I will pass on the the offer from the local Icons. They really are the best in these parts! Momma said a Blind Hawg will find a Acorn ever now and then and I found a couple, thats all.
> 
> Woohoo, I finally get to ride on the Hilljack Cadillac, would be a great day of fishing and some good conversation.
> If we could do it during the Skipjack season I could make a dual purpose trip out of it, may have to bring Doodlflop along to take them off the hook!
> 
> This was a great event, thanks to everyone and to the new friends I met along the way!
> 
> Catfish Shorty is even going to do $100 worth of free plumbing for me...putting a freshwater wash down system in my Catfish rig is technically plumbing, isnt it, LOL.
> Just kidding Shorty, good to meet you and the Pup !



Who is getting tattooed by Andy C??


----------



## brother hilljack

flip0302 said:


> Johnny Sessums (Flip002) and Ben Hilliard on the Catfish side with a little better than 17 pounds.
> 
> Brother Hilljack this worked out pretty good for team Flip.
> The Sultan is one of my best friends, can't see me going out on a guide trip with him, and seeing we beat the Baddest Catter on the Planet by a few pounds...., I will pass on the the offer from the local Icons. They really are the best in these parts! Momma said a Blind Hawg will find a Acorn ever now and then and I found a couple, thats all.
> 
> Woohoo, I finally get to ride on the Hilljack Cadillac, would be a great day of fishing and some good conversation.
> If we could do it during the Skipjack season I could make a dual purpose trip out of it, may have to bring Doodlflop along to take them off the hook!
> 
> This was a great event, thanks to everyone and to the new friends I met along the way!
> 
> Catfish Shorty is even going to do $100 worth of free plumbing for me...putting a freshwater wash down system in my Catfish rig is technically plumbing, isnt it, LOL.
> Just kidding Shorty, good to meet you and the Pup !




Awesome my brother. Looking forward to the trip! We will hit it in late march.................the skips should be running


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

riprap said:


> Only 11 boats weighed in. Your dinks could have put you in 10th.
> 
> Riprap and Floyd 4th place with 8.14.
> 
> 10 1/2 pounds won bass with 2nd just over 10.
> 
> I believe 3 1/2 lbs or so finished 10th.
> 
> I for one don't care for Oconee to much and some others don't either, but everyone had fun and putting faces together with members is fun.
> 
> Sugar creek has a nice pavilion there to weigh fish and give out prizes. It was a great event and our 4th place bag and prizes were awesome. I think we got a little more than we deserved. Thanks Bayou Betty for a great tourney and I thought I seen the Sultan trying to nominate you for the BB Boom porstaff.
> 
> BTW, they DO NOT carry BB Booms at Sugar Creek Marina. I lost mine Friday or I would have taken 1st easy.



We weren't too worried about it. It was a rough day. 14" on the money & a 2 1/4lber. Should've known it wasn't gonna be a good day when I hit a deer on the way there!


----------



## bayoubetty

brother hilljack said:


> Awesome my brother. Looking forward to the trip! We will hit it in late march.................the skips should be running



Thanks, brother hilljack!! This sounds like you and flip will get on good and get on them!!!  Please take pictures!!


----------



## 06 SB

riprap said:


> Btw, with a big myself included, I don't think many guys on the forum members have missed any meals.



Hey I resemble that remark!

I told her several times at Sugar Creek but I cannot thank Jenn enough for putting this together.  I know it was a lot of work and it was a huge success.

My son and I had an awesome time.  It was great to hang out with good folks who enjoy fishing.  Somehow we ended up in 10th in spite of a tough day for us on the water.  We caught quite a few fish that were under 14 and lost a couple more trying to bring them in.  I thought sure we would be in LAST place since we only had two keepers.  

In the end the boat's gas tank was empty, the live well smelled like fish, we met some great folks and I had a great time with my son! I am looking forward to the spring event.  If at all possible, we will be there!

06


----------



## Ldgat

[/QUOTE]Btw, with a big myself included, I don't thing many guys on the forum members have missed any meals.[/QUOTE]

Yeah,  I was the skinny guy taking pics for Jenn.  You can tell that I have been fighting anorexia for years and dangit,  I am a winner!


----------



## flip0302

This picture was taken at my first anchor yesterday.

It was one of the best moments of the say and I think God was showing off his works a little!

Just a great moment to be in, if you can appreciate those kind of things!


----------



## bayoubetty

That's beautiful!


----------



## flip0302

bayoubetty said:


> Who is getting tattooed by Andy C??



The other half of the team took the gift certificate for Andy.
If I ever get one, Andy will be the one to do it but I am only 53 years young, not quite ready!

Now, if the wife would get one, we would have fought over it, something about a woman with a butterfly tattoo that plays Peekie Boo...Brad Paisley sang about it.


----------



## Eugene Stinson

I want to give a shoutout to Betty and all the sponsors. I was totally amazed at the quality and quantity of all the prizes. My partner “was like a kid in a candy stored eyeballing the backpacks”. Then when he found out he won one of them he was grinning from ear to ear.  What a great bunch of guys and gals to be associated with. I can’t wait till the next one.


----------



## larry foster

Fished the tournament Saturday with Jennifer. Had a great time. I didn't do a very good job of being a good guide as it took me way too long to figure out how to catch some keepers. I wanted them to bite something that I wanted and they didn't co-operate that way. Even though it was a tough fishing day my partner never complained and kept fishing hard up until the end. The amount of work that goes into putting events on is unreal unless you have attempted it. Thanks for all of this Jennifer! It was nice to meet some that I did not know and to see some old friends again. Also a huge thank you for all who donated both their time, money and products to make this a success. I will be back on the water soon as its game on for me now that I have a little time to fish.


----------



## flip0302

Eugene Stinson said:


> I want to give a shoutout to Betty and all the sponsors. I was totally amazed at the quality and quantity of all the prizes. My partner “was like a kid in a candy stored eyeballing the backpacks”. Then when he found out he won one of them he was grinning from ear to ear.  What a great bunch of guys and gals to be associated with. I can’t wait till the next one.



X3, thought she did an awesome job and can tell that allot of work went into it! The no shows missed a good show !


----------



## riprap

Any input on the actual weigh in? I though it went pretty smooth. I like to use the bag as the fish don't jump around as much. Maybe next time (if Jen wants me to weigh fish) I can get a dry erase board or something for the weights. I like to use the index cards to keep up with the guys weighing in fish rather than find the persons name on the list. Next time I will be a little better organized on the weight sheet.


----------



## bayoubetty

*a few from the night before..*



riprap said:


> Btw, with a big myself included, I don't thing many guys on the forum members have missed any meals.



breaking bread together, andy's work and dan's  ,.. my view that morning


----------



## ja88red

I had a great time and cant wait to do it again


----------



## ja88red

Eugene Stinson said:


> I want to give a shoutout to Betty and all the sponsors. I was totally amazed at the quality and quantity of all the prizes. My partner “was like a kid in a candy stored eyeballing the backpacks”. Then when he found out he won one of them he was grinning from ear to ear.  What a great bunch of guys and gals to be associated with. I can’t wait till the next one.



hey thanks for letting me go with you I had a blast


----------



## roper500

*tourney*

I would like to thank BB and all the sponsors for all the hard work and cool swag, the event was awesome and I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## bayoubetty

Eric.. Dry erase board is a good idea.. I saw Wackem doing their College Open and that's what they used.  The bag method is better on the fish rather than flipping around everywhere. IMO.
I think you did a heck of a job!  PS Raymond "mr boom" called and has your order is ready and thanks for keeping him in business!


----------



## bayoubetty

Larry, I just wish one of the 4.5 I caught would have kept for the scale. The closest I got to having a keeper was 13 3/4"


----------



## brother hilljack

bayoubetty said:


> Thanks, brother hilljack!! This sounds like you and flip will get on good and get on them!!!  Please take pictures!!



no doubt Mrs Betty


----------



## Rgd

Thanks for all the hard work, can't wait till the next one!


----------



## bayoubetty

Eugene Stinson said:


> I want to give a shoutout to Betty and all the sponsors. I was totally amazed at the quality and quantity of all the prizes. My partner “was like a kid in a candy stored eyeballing the backpacks”. Then when he found out he won one of them he was grinning from ear to ear.  What a great bunch of guys and gals to be associated with. I can’t wait till the next one.



It was great meeting you and I am so happy it worked out for you to fish with ja88red.  I thought the prizes were pretty awesome myself   considering this is an absolutely free tournament to fish..the sponsors did y'all right!  I wish one of the top 2 would take a picture of all the swag they won!!  Where is second place, CRS, he fished alone and cleaned house   Again, a great time was had by all and that's what makes me so happy!  I hope my little tournament trail continues to grow and the way it happens is to thank the sponsors that support us by supporting them!  Please show some love y'all!  I REALLY appreciate those who bought the t-shirts from the no shows...oh yeah, they missed a good time! Everyone else who prepaid for their tees, they will ship out today!  
I miss you all already!


----------



## Hithatha

Congrats to everyone on this tournament.  Y'all did GREAT!!!


----------



## pbmang

Looks like a great event and I wish we could have made it!  Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## ja88red

the last 15 minutes paid off with a 3lb 5oz Large mouth


----------



## chad smith

*Thank you*

Like all the other guys have said, Thank you Jennifer for all the hard work you put in to this to bring everyone together for a fun tourney and fellowship
Me and my wife had a blast and she is already talking about wanting to do it again! She asked me on the ride home when the next on is cause she is ready to do it again


----------



## Old Dude

Hat off to you Jen, you put on a great tourney. Hope to be able to fish with all yall again. Lotta good people and a good time.


----------



## matto113

Thanks for putting on a great tourney BB. Also thanks to my partner Ben for the seat on the boat. Unfortunately we didn't boat any keepers but we had a couple on the line and caught some small ones. Was a good time either way and great to see some familiar faces.


----------



## riprap

I love these tournaments. No hard feelings if you lose, and everybody is happy for the winners.


----------



## Gunny146

Had a great time and met some good folks. Just glad Blink didn't see me cry a little when that #5 with KVD elites hit me in the face.


----------



## ChadF821

Thanks Jennifer. Had a great time.


----------



## AlanShort

So the big question I guess everyone wants to know is where and when is the next one?


----------



## j_seph

chad smith said:


> Like all the other guys have said, Thank you Jennifer for all the hard work you put in to this to bring everyone together for a fun tourney and fellowship
> Me and my wife had a blast and she is already talking about wanting to do it again! She asked me on the ride home when the next on is cause she is ready to do it again


Next one ya might should bring your spinner baits


----------



## bennabors2007

Thanks Jenn it was a great tournament! my partner Matt and i tried everything we could to bring one back to weigh but came up short. I still had a blast and cant wait till the next one!


----------



## bayoubetty

I'm so glad y'all were able to make it though.  Tough day all around with the front.   My hoodie has been getting lots of wear lately, hood up style!  Oh the wind!


----------



## Muddywater

! I was amazed at the stuff that was in the tackle bag that I received! The sponsors and bb done an awsome job on the prizes. Tons of baits and lures from wackem crazy baits, Ranger apparel,$25 gift card from sugar creek marina,$50 gift certificate from homebrewed tackle, free reel tune from rock n reel workshop, 10% off@ anglers warehouse,  every pocket was crammed full of stuff! 
 Also the replica mount I will be using to do the striper in my avatar with I'm a very thankful person to all the sponsors of this tournament. I will be sporting alot of new advertisements on my stratos! And thanks again Jen, you really know how to throw a tournament!


----------



## brother hilljack

QUOTE=chad smith;7330937]Like all the other guys have said, Thank you Jennifer for all the hard work you put in to this to bring everyone together for a fun tourney and fellowship
Me and my wife had a blast and she is already talking about wanting to do it again! She asked me on the ride home when the next on is cause she is ready to do it again[/QUOTE]

Since your wife had so much fun fishing in a tournament then I guess its time you step up and fish the HillJack series! unless you're


----------



## bayoubetty

Muddywater said:


> ! I was amazed at the stuff that was in the tackle bag that I received! The sponsors and bb done an awsome job on the prizes. Tons of baits and lures from wackem crazy baits, Ranger apparel,$25 gift card from sugar creek marina,$50 gift certificate from homebrewed tackle, free reel tune from rock n reel workshop, 10% off@ anglers warehouse,  every pocket was crammed full of stuff!
> Also the replica mount I will be using to do the striper in my avatar with I'm a very thankful person to all the sponsors of this tournament. I will be sporting alot of new advertisements on my stratos! And thanks again Jen, you really know how to throw a tournament!


I'm glad you enjoyed it!  So did you keep the St Croix RAGE rod or the
 Navonics Premium Hotmaps card from BBG Marine?  Hope your 
partner gave you one of the big prizes of 1st place you were 
supposed to get!!

I have seen one of Fishmounter's stripers and it was fantastic!  Most realistic striper mount I have ever seen   I'm sure you will be happy!  Please post when Bryan gets finished with it! Super cool!!


----------



## brother hilljack

Those are great prizes for sure!


----------



## bayoubetty

Thanks, BH!  I try  the sponsors deliver!


----------



## ja88red

this time last week we were all sitting around eating some great food


----------



## AlanShort

My wife likes the shirt and said if you have a medium hoodie left over she wants one. Let me know thanks


----------



## bayoubetty

I'm sorry, I don't.  I have 1 XL short sleeve and 1 XL long sleeve.   The shirt colors this go around are my favorite so far


----------



## flip0302

Guys I got the prized reel with BB logo's all rigged up tonight with some new P-Line...its ready to pull in a whisker fish !

Awesome prize, gonna use the Sugar Creek gift certificate to replace the throw net I hung up, so all is great!

Thanks again for an awesome outting!


----------



## flip0302

The sponsor, Rock N Reel workshop done a good job on this reel guys, cast a country mile and smooth as a baby's bottom !


----------



## bayoubetty

Thats great! Thanks for posting the pictures and I am happy for your win!!  Best prizes ever!!


----------



## ngoodson

Flip, glad to hear you like the reel! If you ever need it repaired or tuned up, I'll take care of it. I guess you can say its got a lifetime warranty  Thanks for the good review!  I won't miss the next BB Classic. I looked forward to this past one for three months and just couldn't swing it once the actual day arrived.


----------



## flip0302

ngoodson said:


> Flip, glad to hear you like the reel! If you ever need it repaired or tuned up, I'll take care of it. I guess you can say its got a lifetime warranty  Thanks for the good review!  I won't miss the next BB Classic. I looked forward to this past one for three months and just couldn't swing it once the actual day arrived.



No problem and great product my friend. I have several 6500's I am going to rotate out to you, what is the upcharge for the Power Handle? I knda like the one you out on there!


----------



## bayoubetty

Got the video brought in.  I will start editing it this week.  If anyone has anymore pictures to include, please send them to me! Thanks


----------



## bayoubetty

The video is 25 minutes long! LoL!! trying to cut it down considerably ..


----------



## bennabors2007

BB I havent been able to get on for a while. I just wanted to thank you for all you done to put the Fall Classic on. It was a great first tournament for me even if the fishing was hard. Can not wait till the next one.


----------



## bayoubetty

Thanks, Ben and thanks to all that enjoyed themselves at the BB!


----------



## bayoubetty

*Tournament Video*

I hope all who came out to the tournament had a good time!  Here is the video as promised!  I dedicate this to my Grandmother who did so much community work down in South Georgia. Enjoy.


----------



## Scout'nStripers

Jenn, great video and a great tournament! I wish I could of been there. Thanks a lot for all of your hard work putting this together, and thanks to all your helpers also. The best part is it was all for free and in todays economy that means a lot. Great job and feel free to call on Cast Away for sponorship any time. Thanks!


----------



## flip0302

Jenn, great job ang thanks again for all the hard work!
You made your Grandmother proud !


----------



## Etoncathunter

Good video, I looks like a good time.


----------



## cam45

Great video Jenn! You did yet another fine job! Congrats ! Really hoping I can make the next one!


----------



## bayoubetty

Thanks for the nice comments y'all.  I do hope those who haven't been able to fish the series will get to next year.  I hear rumors of Lifterpuller wanting to host a tournament up at Blue Ridge..so I think that is whats next on the free to fish side.. float and fly time boys and girls!  I don't know a thing about that but I know who started the craze down here and he happens to be one of our sponsors too!  Blue Ridge is an AWESOME lake to fish no matter what size boat you have!


----------



## krazywayne

Jenn I cannot wait to participate in one of these events! You are awesome! Great video!


----------



## aragorn1

Great Video.  TKS for sharing!!


----------



## seeker

Looks like I missed a great time.


----------



## catfish shorty

I had a great time and hope to do more of them  with you ..... BB you did a great job


----------



## riprap

I have never been to Blue Ridge and would show up, but I would predict a low turnout due to location. I have been wrong before though.


----------



## 06 SB

Blue ridge sounds great to me...or Carters...or Allatoona.

06


----------



## bayoubetty

krazywayne said:


> Jenn I cannot wait to participate in one of these events! You are awesome! Great video!



Thanks, Andy!  We missed having you guys there.  I hope everything can come together for another catfish tourney side 
(not sure if Lake Blue Ridge has any cats in it though  )

The next BB tourney aside from the LP Blue Ridge will be a jon boat tourney in March   but jon boaters should seriously consider fishing up at Blue Ridge too.. great lake for samll boats!


----------



## lifterpuller

Thanks for all you have done jenn!! In the next week or two lets start a thread for the blue ridge winter tourney!!! It's going to be a blast for Jon boaters and bass boats alike!


----------



## bayoubetty

Good things coming your way!


----------



## Old_Dirt

Great job as always.


----------



## bayoubetty

Missed you at the tourney this time Old Dirt.  Come see us again!


----------



## Webbslinger

Looks like another successful event and good to see the amount of participation involved to make it fun for all. Bayou Betty you're definitely an asset to this forum. Congrats again for putting on such a phenominal event!!!


----------



## bayoubetty

Thanks so much! WS


----------

